# Food Safety News - 12/11/2020 Significant food safety action this past year during state legislative sessions



## daveomak.fs (Dec 11, 2020)

*Significant food safety action this past year during state legislative sessions*
By News Desk on Dec 11, 2020 12:05 am State legislatures introduced more than 700 bills regarding food and food safety in 2019, with 132 being enacted and 17 adopted into law, reports The National Conference of State Legislatures (NCSL). Laws in 42 of the 50 states, Puerto Rico, and the District of Columbia were enacted regarding food in 2019. New Jersey and New York... Continue Reading


*Salmonella contributed to deaths linked to butchers*
By News Desk on Dec 11, 2020 12:03 am A Salmonella infection contributed to the deaths of two people who were part of an outbreak in England in 2018, according to an inquest report. Sandra Blake, 68, and Stewart Graham, 66, both ate pork from Chapman and Sons in early 2018. Sandra’s husband, Heath, aged 71, also fell ill with similar symptoms but survived.... Continue Reading


*Researchers use compressed carbon dioxide to decontaminate almonds and other nuts*
By News Desk on Dec 11, 2020 12:01 am Researchers at the Fraunhofer Institute for Environment, Safety, and Energy Technology UMSICHT have developed a process to kill germs on almonds and nuts by using compressed carbon dioxide to decontaminate food. The advantage of this process is that almonds retain their characteristic flavor and quality, according to the research report. Almonds are decontaminated and impregnated... Continue Reading


----------

